# How do you keep cold air out of a range hood?



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Never thought much about this before. Always just installed to specs and went on my way. This time, however, I remodeled my own kitchen and the vent-a-hood system lets so much cold air infiltrate down the ductwork that its quite cold around the stove area. You can feel the cold air just pour in. Are there dampers that can be installed in the system? Any solutions for a non-hvac remodeler? Thanks.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

They sell exhaust outlets with gravity fed doors on them...when the exhaust is activated the door is pushed open....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, right now I have a dual fan unit pushing I think about 650 cfm. Each fan has its own damper. Doesn't do much good. The vent is a roof mount on a 3:12 roof. Not sure if a damper would work there.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

This is what you need...it has a lightweight flapper inside​


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

You can usually find them at home depot or menards, braun makes them & has a damper that opens & closes.


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

I had the same problem. Mine is a 10" round duct and it took a while, but I found an in-line spring operated damper to augment the one on the exit shroud.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll make a trip to the HVAC shop and see what they have. I didn't think that a rooftop damper would be pushed open by the air, but maybe they have something.


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike(VA) said:


> Thanks guys. I'll make a trip to the HVAC shop and see what they have. I didn't think that a rooftop damper would be pushed open by the air, but maybe they have something.


Yep, same thing goes for bathroom exhausts.


----------

